# Grades Required In A/O Levels For Scholarship In Pakistani Med Schools.



## LAURA15 (Dec 31, 2014)

So,my question is what are the minimum grade requirements for me to get a scholarship into lets say shifah,or AMC,or Aga khan university(given that ive done O levels and A levels)...just trying to keep my options clear So i dont land into trouble if unable to achieve good grades.


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't think scholarships are given, There's financial aid on the other hand, which is different. If you've done your O/A levels from abroad, you're going to end up paying significantly more than a Paki student. If you've done it here, you can try and get in on merit in public institutions ( which is the same thing as admission on scholarship ).

Financial aid is available though, but you have to show documents proving that you can't afford to pay the fees, and even then, after proving eligible for it, there is little chance you're going to receive it ( which doesn't mean you shouldn't try ).

Try getting straight A's, if you're aiming for that. Getting admission on merit in public institutions however, you need 80%+ SSC score and you're good to go.


----------



## LAURA15 (Dec 31, 2014)

no there has to be infact im pretty sure there is...i mean all the time im hearing that this kid got into shifah full scholarship or this kid got into amc he had all A*s...


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

Blamonster summed it up quite nicely. Let me reiterate. As far as I am aware, scholarship here in Pakistan is represented in the manner of financial aid rather than a proportional fee waive as is the usual trend.

I have 10 straight A's. I applied in AKU and got selected but there was no talk of a scholarship. A friend of mine applied for financial aid but that is a different matter altogether, the processing for that is strenuous at best and more often than not futile.

I can tell you stuff for AKU. You need straight A's. Ain't no way to sugarcoat this, AKU is tough. Though, I would recommend you give SAT. They take candidates based on that too and SAT is preferably easy. Shifa is much less demanding. I know people with mid 70 aggregates who got in so no pressure. Hope I helped.


----------



## LAURA15 (Dec 31, 2014)

oh,i get it now...so the big deal is to actually GET INTO a med school...ahh....so 10 staright As huh,good for you...i have a long way to go...i have to give my final subjects for O levels this may/june,lets hope everything goes good...oh and yes i had 2 Bs for pakstudies and islamiat so would that affect me in any way if i later get straight As , i mean they are after all non-science.


----------



## Ahmad Zia (Nov 13, 2013)

Pakstudies and Islamiat, though being non-science subjects, still are considered essential for your equivalence. Hence and sorry for the bad news but they will have an affect on your Matric/Fsc equivalent score. Not by much though so rest assured and ace those finals!

Subjects for your SSC matric equivalence are the usual 8 of your O levels. For HSSC fsc equivalence they take the 8 O level subjects, to them, add an extra 3 A level subjects and then convert your marks. Its quite simple. You should check out their website for more info, it's surprisingly helpful.


----------



## templartehpro (Jan 4, 2012)

Ahmad Zia said:


> Pakstudies and Islamiat, though being non-science subjects, still are considered essential for your equivalence. Hence and sorry for the bad news but they will have an affect on your Matric/Fsc equivalent score. Not by much though so rest assured and ace those finals!
> 
> Subjects for your SSC matric equivalence are the usual 8 of your O levels. For HSSC fsc equivalence they take the 8 O level subjects, to them, add an extra 3 A level subjects and then convert your marks. Its quite simple. You should check out their website for more info, it's surprisingly helpful.


I tend to disagree, they only take 5 of your main "OLevel" subjects in count even if you give eight of them, if you complete both your A'levels and O'levels from abroad.


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

LAURA15 said:


> no there has to be infact im pretty sure there is...i mean all the time im hearing that this kid got into shifah full scholarship or this kid got into amc he had all A*s...


Get 4 more A's and you have a shot at AKU. Not anything less than that.


----------

